# Funny Tony



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*He never stops with his silliness. Yesterday, he was sitting on my shoulder when I let Creampuff, our gerbil, run around on the table. Then Tony spotted him and started whistling to him like he does to Candy, lol. Which would be all right, but Creampuff is all white just like Candy. So, I am thinking Tony has lost his mind :laughing:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Either that or he need's glasses...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Either that or he need's glasses...

Click to expand...

:laughing: Yes, you're so right!!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Tony is just being himself, friendly and charming any chance to show off to an audience who might respond perhaps ?:budgie:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Tony is just being friendly. It's nice to have a sunny guy in the house.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*He is my pride and joy  my little clown*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh boy, maybe next time Tony will even try to preen Creampuff!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


aluz said:



Oh boy, maybe next time Tony will even try to preen Creampuff! 

Click to expand...

Haha, that is never going to happen as Creampuff would tear him apart!*


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

So cute! we whistles to call your dogs, so maybe he call Creampuff to come an
play.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*He has his species confused *


----------

